# squirrels in my water trough



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

Have found another squirrel(this is 8 this year) in my water trough. Anyone ever had this problem?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

That and birds. Simple solution is to put a stick, or board, or branch in the water trough so they can climb out and not drown.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

How do they get in? Fall in from a fence? They must be thirsty. Maybe you could float a piece of wood in the trough allowing the critter to climb on it and hopefully get out. Or put a cake pan with water on the ground where the horses will not bother it.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

You can lean a 2x4 inside the trough so they can climb back out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

put a small old bucket coffee can etc, down so they can get water , and then you will reduce the number of squirrels in the trough. Also be sure to dump and bleach the trough after fishing out the ones that drown. they will pee and poop in the water , besides that, they have fleas.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Place a green log on an angle in the tank. A freshly cut log won't float. Animals can climb out and get away.


----------



## pinkpony555 (Jan 13, 2013)

I use a stack of cinder blocks...it's out in the pasture, so even mice were falling in...


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

The piece of wood trick works every time.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The piece of wood works, the pasture water trough hasn't had a dead squirrel in it since.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Agree with all the above - provide an "escape" item (board, branch, steps, etc).


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Cool- i had this issue for a while too and now i know! 

I have a few (not five) questions- if the squirrel isnt smart enough to swim to the ledge how does he know to use the stick? Is there a special way it needs placed to work?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

My stock water trough has high sides, the squirrel can jump in or fall in off the edge but it's too slick for them to climb out I guess?


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Put one end on the bottom of the tank, and the other end leaning on the edge of the tank. This way they can climb out regardless of how much water is in there.


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks all. Good advice. There is water that would be easier for them to get to out all over. But they still get in my water trough I even moved it away from the fence thinking it would help. Will try a branch of some sorts my twh gelding will most likely pull it out but we'll see
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

If you can put the tank next to the fence, you can wire the branch to it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I used a spare piece of chain link fence. So far we haven't had a single squirrel found. I would be heartbroken to see that, I love squirrels.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Have never had a squirrel in any of the water tanks but had one fall on my head once. IT HURT! LOL


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

sorry double post


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I make a ramp out of heavy construction screen. I wrap it over the edge on the tanks that will work for that. I use a metal punch, put two holes in the edge of the tank and wire the screen to it.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I used a bucket w brackets in the trough for critters (unfortunately, we don't have squirrels). It worked well as near as I could tell, but our newest addition demolished it.  But, I keep water out all over for the critters, and haven't had one end up in the trough w/o a "safety exit" so far. It seems odd that they go for your trough when other water is available. Maybe your horses push them in.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Doing better than I used to with TB stallion.

Found turtles. Box turtles. In the trough.

They do NOT swim.

They float...dead....look like bathtub toys....very upsetting.


----------

